# Has anyone else tried this cover?



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not sure I'll buy a new one (I don't personally have a problem with the one it comes with), but I have been looking anyway.

Does anyone know if this one is any good?

5 in 1 Bundle for Amazon Kindle Includes: Melrose Leather Black Deluxe Carrying Case + Car Charger + Travel Charger + Screen Guard + Live*Laugh*Love WristBand!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think I've seen this one before.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have not seen that one before. I am wondering why they are including a wristband in the package. That is just weird.

I also find it weird that you cannot buy the case on its own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, you can; if you search on Amazon for Melrose Kindle case you get a couple of links including this one:











The chargers they show look like the Gomadic images to me. The wristband is weird.

The item description of the package doesn't sound very professional to me. Vangoddy has quite a few listings, they're all bundles and all include the wristband.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I stand corrected I searched for the full name and was not able to find it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

It looks very functional. It's made by Kroo, available by itself here: http://www.daydeal.com/product.php?productid=22095

(Edited to change link to in stock item.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting, Mona--the Kroo description says it "has an exterior that is made of synthetic leather" while the Amazon one's title is "Premium Leather" and it has a little silver medallion on the outside that I don't see on the Kroo site.  I wonder if they have too different versions?

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Could certainly be different versions, although I am not finding any real leather ones off of Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

see the link I posted previously with the black cover; it's clickable.

Betsy


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I've honestly never seen this one. It looks fairly solid and functional to me.


----------

